# Changement iPhone - Transfert iTunes



## Pila (22 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous !

Je viens d’acquérir un iPhone XS. 
Jusqu’à à présent j’utilisais un iPhone SE, et avant celui ci un iPhone 3GS (Jailbreaké car pb avec le bouton vibreur)

Ma question est la suivante :

Quand je suis passé du 3GS au SE, j’ai transféré mes données via ITunes. 
Pratique et rapide ! Mais je me demande si certains fichiers liés au jailbreak n’ont pas suivi sur le SE (et occupé du stockage sans utilité). 

Si mon hypothèse est vérifiée,  le mieux serait de  configurer mon XS en « Nouvel Iphone » et copier manuellement les données utiles (plus long, mais au moins je serais sûr de partir sur une base saine). 

J’aimerai donc savoir si mon hypothèse est fondée. 
Sauriez-vous m’éclairer ?

Merci, 

Pila


----------



## lostOzone (22 Décembre 2019)

Il n’y a pas vraiment de copie manuelle pour les photos, vidéos iMessages sauf si tout ça est synchronisé avec iCloud.


----------



## Pila (22 Décembre 2019)

Salut, et merci pour ton retour  

Pour le moment j’ai sauvegardé uniquement via iTunes. Je suis pas fan du cloud. 
Et d’où ma question, si on me confirme qu’iTunes n’a pas fait suivre de fichiers inutiles liés au jb, Je réfléchis pas et je copie via iTunes pour ne rien perdre.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2019)

Pour ma part , je partirais comme iPhone neuf sans reprendre de sauvegarde , sauf les photos et contacts du Cloud


----------

